# Lymm Flat Cap OOM dates



## Junior (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi all

If you have not signed up for the open, please find the attached a list of alternative dates to get your card in for the Lymm OOM.  Both myself and Karl_102 can sign in 3 guests at a time, so whereby we both can play, we can sign in 3 each, on some days though, only one of us can host, therefore spaces for these days will be restricted to 3 people.   The fee for a members guest is Â£15 for weekdays and Â£17 for weekends.  please also note that green fee's can only be paid in cash. 

I'll start running a list on this thread as to who can play when.  


Monday's 4:45pm onwards - 24/06 (3 places), 08/07 (6 places), 15/07 (6 places) and 22/07 (3 places)

Wednesday's 4:45 pm onwards -  26/06 (3 places), 03/07 (6 places), 10/07 (6 places)

Thursday 4pm onwards - 27/06 (3 places), 04/07 (3 places) and 11/07 (3 places )

Friday's 4:15pm onwards - 12/7 (3 places), 19/07 (3 places), 26/07 (3 places)

Saturday 29th 3 people only -  (karl_102 to host)

Sunday 21/07 3 people only -  time is flexible (Junior to host)


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

Stick me down for monday 8th July mate please :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 19, 2013)

Put me in for Thursday 27th please mate.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 19, 2013)

Thursday 4th is fine with me


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2013)

If Birchy is happy to reschedule Davyhume i'll play on the 27/6 too, maybe he could make up a 4?

Scott?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 19, 2013)

Next Wednesday or Thursday are good for me.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			If Birchy is happy to reschedule Davyhume i'll play on the 27/6 too, maybe he could make up a 4?

Scott?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats no problem for me if it all fits in with the organiser :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks to those who have replied so far.

Thursday 27th June now full - Birchy, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
Wednesday 26th June - GregBWFC, Junior
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2013)

Good stuff, best get my flat cap looked out


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			Thanks to those who have replied so far.

Thursday 27th June now full - Birchy, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
Wednesday 26th June - GregBWFC, Junior
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102
		
Click to expand...

Put me down for next Wednesday 26th, if ok for a 5.30/5.45 KO, Junior.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 19, 2013)

What time on the 4th?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What time on the 4th?
		
Click to expand...

4pm


----------



## Scouser (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers hun... 

Will check my diary


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

LB / Greg BWFC

I've just pm'd you guy's.  Unfortunately I've been called away with work next week so I have to scratch next Wednesday off the lists.  

Sorry to mess you guys around, but are there any other days that suit ?

Jnr


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

**Please note 26th June now not available** 


Thursday 27th June now full - Birchy, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
 Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

LB/Greg can take my slot on the Thursday if they wants? I can make it but work are just making it a slight ball ache for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			LB/Greg can take my slot on the Thursday if they wants? I can make it but work are just making it a slight ball ache for me 

Click to expand...

I'll give Greg first option, as he's a shiftworker (did I put an extra f in there?), but if no good for him I'll take Thursday 27th June.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll give Greg first option, as he's a shiftworker (did I put an extra f in there?), but if no good for him I'll take Thursday 27th June.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LB, Thursday is good for me but I could also do Friday 19th (be very last minute though) or the 26th - easy as I'm off.
I've actually got a few days leave in July but I think our maud expects me to spend them with her - WOMEN :lol:
Let me know what suits, I'll go with the flow.
(You'd have been closer if you'd missed out the F, Pete, but thanks anyway )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks LB, Thursday is good for me but I could also do Friday 19th (be very last minute though) or the 26th - easy as I'm off.
I've actually got a few days leave in July but I think our maud expects me to spend them with her - WOMEN :lol:
Let me know what suits, I'll go with the flow.
(You'd have been closer if you'd missed out the F, Pete, but thanks anyway )
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, if you don't mind I'll take that speck next week, as I've got no cards in, and you have. 

I'm away for 2 weeks in August, so want to get 3 in the next few weeks. If anything changes, I'll give you first refusal.

Junior, smoke me a kipper I'll be back for dinner (next Thursday).


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

OK thanks gents.  Your in for a treat, the course looked superb this evening and the greens were nice and true.  The rough is becoming quite brutal so get your straight shooting boots on. 

Thursday 27th June now full - Liverbirdie, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 20, 2013)

Junior,

Can i book myself in for next Wednesday depending on the weather.  Will confirm (can you inbox me your mobile number) on the Tuesday morning if that helps.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Junior,

Can i book myself in for next Wednesday depending on the weather.  Will confirm (can you inbox me your mobile number) on the Tuesday morning if that helps.

Cheers, Steve
		
Click to expand...

Steve ,

Sorry mate, but I think you must have missed my earlier post....I cant do next wednesday now as im away with work.  Can do a week Wednesday though mate??


----------



## Scouser (Jun 20, 2013)

Junior said:



			Steve ,

Sorry mate, but I think you must have missed my earlier post....I cant do next wednesday now as im away with work.  Can do a week Wednesday though mate??
		
Click to expand...

He's  bit slow.... If u type.... S...... L....... O....... W 

It may help him


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What time on the 4th?
		
Click to expand...

Our kid is hosting on the Thursdays mate.  It's from 4 pm onwards.  Let me know and i'll put you down.


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 20, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			4pm
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for my friend, he is not a bit slow, he is just a mong and can't read!!!!!

Correct, i didn't read earlier posts.  The following week is good for me at present and would have to confirm the day before if that works.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 20, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Apologies for my friend, he is not a bit slow, he is just a mong and can't read!!!!!

Correct, i didn't read earlier posts.  The following week is good for me at present and would have to confirm the day before if that works.
		
Click to expand...

It says 4pm onwards.....  I was checking if it was 4 or after.... Hence why Stu put 4 and not a smart bottomed response... :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 20, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It says 4pm onwards.....  I was checking if it was 4 or after.... Hence why Stu put 4 and not a smart bottomed response... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know you work on flexi time from the morning knocks, but i thought the "4pm onwards" generally covered it.  If he wasn't available till 4.30pm then surely it would have read "4.30pm onwards" or if he was only available at 5pm then it would have highlighted this.

Anyway, get your name down so we can all have a giggle!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

I can do Wednesday 3rd July if thats any good? Looks like podgster might play that day too if he confirms.


----------



## Junior (Jun 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I can do Wednesday 3rd July if thats any good? Looks like podgster might play that day too if he confirms.
		
Click to expand...

Per fect mate. Updated list...... 

Thursday 27th June now full - Liverbirdie, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
Wednesday 3rd July - Birchy, Podgster (poss), Junior
 Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Andy/ Karl 
Could you pencil me in for Saturday 29th June please, and could you order Calm conditions with plenty of sunshine 

Cheers. Dave :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Hi Andy/ Karl 
Could you pencil me in for Saturday 29th June please, and could you order Calm conditions with plenty of sunshine 

Cheers. Dave :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can it be Saturday morning?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can it be Saturday morning?
		
Click to expand...

If it means you can play then no its afternoon only


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If it means you can play then no its afternoon only 

Click to expand...

Now now... I will go quiet again.... Need to sort out ripping up your place again :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can it be Saturday morning?
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal, as long as Karl is ok with a morning start :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			No problem pal, as long as Karl is ok with a morning start :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If it's possible then I will play then


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 21, 2013)

Fine by me. What time?!? Will double check with the club, should be ok though...


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Fine by me. What time?!? Will double check with the club, should be ok though...
		
Click to expand...

Any time so long as I am away  by 3 is fine by me


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Fine by me. What time?!? Will double check with the club, should be ok though...
		
Click to expand...

Im easy Karl, mid morning should be fine as long as we can get on :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im easy Karl, mid morning should be fine as long as we can get on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We don't argue do we?


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 21, 2013)

Depends if ur sombrero is on or not   
Shall we say half 9/10 then?!?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Depends if ur sombrero is on or not   
Shall we say half 9/10 then?!?
		
Click to expand...

Is it wrong that I like to be considered a bandit.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is it wrong that I like to be considered a bandit..... 

Click to expand...

Don't you mean would like to be considered a bandit.

Your not, cos your crap, and you can't even play close to your handicap.

Does that answer your question?

Miaooowwww


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Played way below my handicap when I beat u 

Pass the milk


----------



## Junior (Jun 21, 2013)

Updated list . . . .

Thursday 27th June now full - Liverbirdie, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
Saturday 29th June - Qwerty, Scouser, Karl102
Wednesday 3rd July - Birchy, Podgster (poss), Junior
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Depends if ur sombrero is on or not   
Shall we say half 9/10 then?!?
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine Karl :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm getting very envious of all this game organising.... All I've got next week is a Docs appointment, at which we are going to discuss cortisone injections and elbow operations.....Apparently, the injury is getting worse, not better... Oh well, at least the hound gets to see more of me. It keeps her happy at least....


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

bluewolff said:



			I'm getting very envious of all this game organising.... All I've got next week is a Docs appointment, at which we are going to discuss cortisone injections and elbow operations.....Apparently, the injury is getting worse, not better... Oh well, at least the hound gets to see more of me. It keeps her happy at least....
		
Click to expand...

I feel kind of responsible sorry


----------



## peterlav (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunday 21st July for me please, don't mind what time


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I feel kind of responsible sorry
		
Click to expand...

Not your fault mate. It had started to hurt a few days before and I ignored it. The day sesh the day before didn't help either. I should have rested it as soon as I felt it starting, but as we all know, i'm too stupid to listen to good advice....Even my own....

Hopefully, a cortisone injection and an extended rest should be enough. If an operation is required then I'll have to wait till Autumn/Winter....


----------



## peterlav (Jun 21, 2013)

Hope everything is OK Dan


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not your fault mate. It had started to hurt a few days before and I ignored it. The day sesh the day before didn't help either. I should have rested it as soon as I felt it starting, but as we all know, i'm too stupid to listen to good advice....Even my own....

Hopefully, a cortisone injection and an extended rest should be enough. If an operation is required then I'll have to wait till Autumn/Winter....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds crap mate, hope it sorts itself out asap with the treatment. Whats likely period your not gonna be able to play? Has the doctors actually told you what has likely caused it?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds crap mate, hope it sorts itself out asap with the treatment. Whats likely period your not gonna be able to play? Has the doctors actually told you what has likely caused it?
		
Click to expand...

Has he ever been able to play....? 

On a serious note if u do get injections..... Do not be tempted to play!


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 21, 2013)

It looks like it started as a routine RSI, but due to my own stupidity, has escalated into a full on tear of the tendon/ligament (can't remember which) on the inner part of the elbow. It felt like it was getting better last week, which is why I decided to play 18 holes. Unfortunately, that may have just made the whole thing worse. Instead of just feeling painful, now the whole elbow is very painful and feels quite "loose". 

The Doc hopes that another few weeks may just be enough to allow it to heal, but if not then she wants me to see a physio and look into getting a cortisone injection. I'm hoping to avoid the injection as it doesn't heal the injury, merely masks it. Allowing me to do more damage to it. The Operation is a "last resort" which I wouldn't have till later in the year anyway.

In summary (which I could have done from the start, but I'm bored), it's a minimum of another 2 weeks and a maximum of another 12 months...... 

Ps, thanks for the good wishes guys...:thup:


----------



## Junior (Jun 21, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Sunday 21st July for me please, don't mind what time
		
Click to expand...

No probs Pete, i'll put you down


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It looks like it started as a routine RSI, but due to my own stupidity, has escalated into a full on tear of the tendon/ligament (can't remember which) on the inner part of the elbow. It felt like it was getting better last week, which is why I decided to play 18 holes. Unfortunately, that may have just made the whole thing worse. Instead of just feeling painful, now the whole elbow is very painful and feels quite "loose". 

The Doc hopes that another few weeks may just be enough to allow it to heal, but if not then she wants me to see a physio and look into getting a cortisone injection. I'm hoping to avoid the injection as it doesn't heal the injury, merely masks it. Allowing me to do more damage to it. The Operation is a "last resort" which I wouldn't have till later in the year anyway.

In summary (which I could have done from the start, but I'm bored), it's a minimum of another 2 weeks and a maximum of another 12 months...... 

Ps, thanks for the good wishes guys...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sad news mate, I hope it heals and your as good as new as soon as possible.


----------



## Junior (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your injury Dan.  Wish you a speedy recovery !!  I picked up the MP32's from our kid yesterday so am giving them a bash this week !!!

updated list

Thursday 27th June now full - Liverbirdie, Valentino, NW Jocko and Karl102
Saturday 29th June - Qwerty, Scouser, Karl102
Wednesday 3rd July - Birchy, Podgster (poss), Junior
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102 
Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 23, 2013)

What time we aiming for this Thursday chaps?!? Say 4/4.30 start.... ?!?


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			What time we aiming for this Thursday chaps?!? Say 4/4.30 start.... ?!?
		
Click to expand...

4.30 suits Karl


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			4.30 suits Karl
		
Click to expand...

4.30 at best for me, if ok Karl, even with an early dart.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			4.30 at best for me, if ok Karl, even with an early dart.
		
Click to expand...

Karl if ok, I'll play on saturday with you instead, with BOL not happening.

Gis a bell, when convenient.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

I can step in on tomorrow if needed?. Will help keep the ball rolling and get some cards in etc. Me and work have had a quiet word


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I can step in on tomorrow if needed?. Will help keep the ball rolling and get some cards in etc. Me and work have had a quiet word 

Click to expand...

How long does it take to get a P45


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I can step in on tomorrow if needed?. Will help keep the ball rolling and get some cards in etc. Me and work have had a quiet word 

Click to expand...

No worries pal... Half 4 start ok?!?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			No worries pal... Half 4 start ok?!?
		
Click to expand...

Should be there at 4:30 so would probably need a 4:45 kick off by the time ive got my battle gear on etc if thats ok


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Should be there at 4:30 so would probably need a 4:45 kick off by the time ive got my battle gear on etc if thats ok 

Click to expand...

No worries mate... Look forward to it...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			How long does it take to get a P45
		
Click to expand...

Im too valuable for that. Somebody has to make the company look good on the corporate golf days


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im too valuable for that. Somebody has to make the company look good on the corporate golf days 

Click to expand...

Your company employ you as a ball spotter.. 
. Nice


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Your company employ you as a ball spotter.. 
. Nice
		
Click to expand...

Comes in handy when im playing chompers :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Or hitting the green keepers hut...


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2013)

Here the latest list fella's  , Birch and NWjocko have switched days.  Ad there is now a space Thursday if anyone wants to play.  

Podgster, are you still ok for next Wednesday ?  



Thursday 27th June  - , Valentino, Birchy and Karl102
Saturday 29th June - Qwerty, Scouser, Karl102, Liverbirdie
Wednesday 3rd July - NWJocko, Podgster (poss), Junior
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102 
Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Trouble at mill for me after telling the missus im playing tomorrow and need the car :angry:

Can i switch back to next Wednesday please? 

Sorry for being a complete **** but you just cant get the staff nowadays!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Trouble at mill for me after telling the missus im playing tomorrow and need the car :angry:

Can i switch back to next Wednesday please? 

Sorry for being a complete **** but you just cant get the staff nowadays!
		
Click to expand...


Oooohhhhh dear..... It must be a big thumbprint on your head.... Maybe you should clear it with both bosses first next time....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Trouble at mill for me after telling the missus im playing tomorrow and need the car :angry:

Can i switch back to next Wednesday please? 

Sorry for being a complete **** but you just cant get the staff nowadays!
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			Oooohhhhh dear..... It must be a big thumbprint on your head.... Maybe you should clear it with both bosses first next time....
		
Click to expand...

As if things couldnt get any worse now i cant play next Wednesday. BID is enrolling on a college course! Just shoot me now please :blah:

That leaves Sunday 21st if thats ok Junior? Promise its last time i **** you about! 

I need a lie down.


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2013)

Its the thought of playing with me, they're dropping like flies.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			As if things couldnt get any worse now i cant play next Wednesday. BID is enrolling on a college course! Just shoot me now please :blah:

That leaves Sunday 21st if thats ok Junior? Promise its last time i **** you about! 

I need a lie down.
		
Click to expand...

Have you explained to her what a bus is??? 







Cos if you have you could always use one


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Have you explained to her what a bus is??? 







Cos if you have you could always use one
		
Click to expand...

Thats it Heather, you women stick together


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats it Heather, you women stick together 

Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats it Heather, you women stick together 

Click to expand...

Listen baby faced assassin..... When u beat me then you can say something.... 








Ask Val....


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Its the thought of playing with me, they're dropping like flies.
		
Click to expand...

They saw your score last time you played at Lymm !!!


----------



## peterlav (Jun 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oooohhhhh dear..... It must be a big thumbprint on your head.... Maybe you should clear it with both bosses first next time....
		
Click to expand...

That's the best post this year


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Listen baby faced assassin..... When u beat me then you can say something.... 








Ask Val....
		
Click to expand...

Is this your way of asking for another challenge?


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Listen baby faced assassin..... When u beat me then you can say something.... 








Ask Val....
		
Click to expand...

Ask me what?

Can I call you what I like loser


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Is this your way of asking for another challenge? 

Click to expand...

He got cuffed the last time I played with him however he insists matchplay is his thing.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			He got cuffed the last time I played with him however he insists matchplay is his thing.
		
Click to expand...

Ian Poulter eat your heart out


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

peterlav said:



			That's the best post this year   

Click to expand...

:thup:

Cheers


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Is this your way of asking for another challenge? 

Click to expand...

Yes  



Valentino said:



			He got cuffed the last time I played with him however he insists matchplay is his thing.
		
Click to expand...

And it is


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yes  


And it is
		
Click to expand...

Right come on then, where and when? . Im not one to shirk a challenge.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Right come on then, where and when? . Im not one to shirk a challenge.
		
Click to expand...


He must be thinking about it Birchy, maybe he's worried


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2013)

Shaking in my boots qwerty.... Shaking.....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Shaking in my boots qwerty.... Shaking.....
		
Click to expand...

You took your time.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2013)

I was actually thinking how to mark the balls 


All I have so far is

Birch  tree feller

 and 

Birch tree felled

At the end of the day he deserves to be felled cos he is a bit of a plank..... :clap:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I was actually thinking how to mark the balls 


All I have so far is

Birch  tree feller

 and 

Birch tree felled

At the end of the day he deserves to be felled cos he is a bit of a plank..... :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you mark up a full box, you might need them all to complete the round


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2013)

No probs Birchy, with all the golf we got in the pipe line her who must be obeyed has to get her way every now and then!!!  Updated list...I hope Karl and Val get a game later, its a tad moist here to say the least !!!

Thursday 27th June - , Valentino,  and Karl102
Saturday 29th June - Qwerty, Scouser, Karl102, Liverbirdie
Wednesday 3rd July - NWJocko, Podgster (poss), Junior
Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102
Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior , Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

I will be interested to see how Val and Karl have got on tonight! Been a steady drizzle since about 1pm round this end.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2013)

Was a tad wet out there but I've played in worse and it went off late on, played steady nonsense if I'm honest, managed 30 points of 7/8ths.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Was a tad wet out there but I've played in worse and it went off late on, played steady nonsense if I'm honest, managed 30 points of 7/8ths.
		
Click to expand...

Well played sir, looked like a consistent irritating rain.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well played sir, looked like a consistent irritating rain.
		
Click to expand...

It was, really couldn't get to grips with the pace of the greens but hey ho the first card is in and 30 points is alright I suppose


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			It was, really couldn't get to grips with the pace of the greens but hey ho the first card is in and 30 points is alright I suppose
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, 12 points less than your first effort.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ouch, 12 points less than your first effort.

Click to expand...

Yip, had one of those nights without actually playing too bad in a weird sort of way.

Course looks great all be it being wet tonight.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Yip, had one of those nights without actually playing too bad in a weird sort of way.

Course looks great all be it being wet tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing mine on Saturday, after a putting lesson/analysis/fitting.

I may be crap or I may be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! Probably crap.


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cheers for the game tonight pal, always a pleasure! 30 points was a good effort given the weather! See how the others fair on Saturday!


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Yip, had one of those nights without actually playing too bad in a weird sort of way.

Course looks great all be it being wet tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you and Karl for going out tonight, it was very wet!! Would have been easy to knock it on the head and make a bee line to the 19th


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Junior said:



			Fair play to you and Karl for going out tonight, it was very wet!! Would have been easy to knock it on the head and make a bee line to the 19th
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it meant to be a 3 ball


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Wasn't it meant to be a 3 ball
		
Click to expand...

Is that at me?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Is that at me? 

Click to expand...

Simple question.... 

U can get tablets for paranoia


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Simple question.... 

U can get tablets for paranoia
		
Click to expand...

Trying to poison you now as well, Birchy.:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Trying to poison you now as well, Birchy.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Im not out to get him....... 


Doesn't mean others aren't....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Im not out to get him....... 


Doesn't mean others aren't....
		
Click to expand...

ohhhh how mysterious


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Im not out to get him....... 


Doesn't mean others aren't....
		
Click to expand...

I believe his handicap had brought in dick dastardly, backed up with carlos the jackal. 

Both now lying at the bottom of the canyon with Wil.E Coyote.:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 28, 2013)

LB, is there likely to be a new flatstick in the bag tomorrow?   Are going to the fitting with anything in mind?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I believe his handicap had brought in dick dastardly, backed up with carlos the jackal. 

Both now lying at the bottom of the canyon with Wil.E Coyote.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Heather has backed off from her challenge by the look of it too


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Lb speak to podge about his wand...... 


And I am game....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Lb speak to podge about his wand...... 


And I am game....
		
Click to expand...

Where and when? 

P.S The game not the wand :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Where and when? 

P.S The game not the wand :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Ill offer up my place as a neutral venue. It's pretty central as well.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ill offer up my place as a neutral venue. It's pretty central as well.
		
Click to expand...

Will u be able to play (serious question)


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ill offer up my place as a neutral venue. It's pretty central as well.
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me, drove past corner of it going to Silloth and i liked the look of the hole nearest to motorway .

Its like your passing on the baton


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its like your passing on the baton 

Click to expand...

Wt......?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Wt......?
		
Click to expand...

He got beat by you so now he is hosting the next challenge.

I suspect you will be hosting the next one. etc etc


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ill offer up my place as a neutral venue. It's pretty central as well.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it Dan.  I'll come to Gathurst though just to watch :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			He got beat by you so now he is hosting the next challenge.

I suspect you will be hosting the next one. etc etc 

Click to expand...

Hahaha..... Matchplay full handicap?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Beat me to it Dan.  I'll come to Gathurst though just to watch :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There's the 4 ball


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hahaha..... Matchplay full handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Will u be able to play (serious question)
		
Click to expand...

Depends on when you 2 can arrange it really. If its too early then Qwerty's course is a cracker. If its a few weeks away then I'm hopeful of being OK. I go on holiday on the 21st of July though.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Depends on when you 2 can arrange it really. If its too early then Qwerty's course is a cracker. If its a few weeks away then I'm hopeful of being OK. I go on holiday on the 21st of July though.
		
Click to expand...

I think Scouser likes Saturdays. What day is comp day at yours Dan?

Scouser what sort of day you looking at?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think Scouser likes Saturdays. What day is comp day at yours Dan?

Scouser what sort of day you looking at?
		
Click to expand...

I do but with enough notice I could probably get and early finish


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I do but with enough notice I could probably get and early finish
		
Click to expand...

Ok thats probably best for me. What do you think of the wek after Dan gets back off holibobs? Gives him chance to fully recover :thup:

P.S We will return this thread on track eventually


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ok thats probably best for me. What do you think of the wek after Dan gets back off holibobs? Gives him chance to fully recover :thup:

P.S We will return this thread on track eventually 

Click to expand...

 That sounds like a plan. I'll be on lates so won't be in work till 10 that week. Plus, we have comps most Saturdays and Sundays unless you want to tee off in the afternoon.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ok thats probably best for me. What do you think of the wek after Dan gets back off holibobs? Gives him chance to fully recover :thup:

P.S We will return this thread on track eventually 

Click to expand...


Yet again I am the focus of another thread.... Ok if it's midweek give me enough notice and not a Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yet again I am the focus of another thread.... Ok if it's midweek give me enough notice and not a Tuesday or Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Your a marked man 

Monday or a Thursday then when the big man gets back from holidays is good then?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Your a marked man 

Monday or a Thursday then when the big man gets back from holidays is good then?
		
Click to expand...

Note to self must update signature


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Your a marked man 

Monday or a Thursday then when the big man gets back from holidays is good then?
		
Click to expand...

Shall we say Thursday 8th August then? What time is best?  I'll nip up to the club on Monday and double check everything.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Shall we say Thursday 8th August then? What time is best?  I'll nip up to the club on Monday and double check everything.
		
Click to expand...

Sound what time kick off....  Just remembered need to get biscuits for tomorrow


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Thursday 8th August is good for me. I finish work at 4 so would probably need 4:45 - 5:00 kick off.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Shouldn't be a problem. I'll check with the club this weekend.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Shouldn't be a problem. I'll check with the club this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dan.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all

If you have not signed up for the open, please find the attached a list of alternative dates to get your card in for the Lymm OOM. Both myself and Karl_102 can sign in 3 guests at a time, so whereby we both can play, we can sign in 3 each, on some days though, only one of us can host, therefore spaces for these days will be restricted to 3 people. The fee for a members guest is Â£15 for weekdays and Â£17 for weekends. please also note that green fee's can only be paid in cash. 

I'll start running a list on this thread as to who can play when. 


Monday's 4:45pm onwards - 24/06 (3 places), 08/07 (6 places), 15/07 (6 places) and 22/07 (3 places)

Wednesday's 4:45 pm onwards - 26/06 (3 places), 03/07 (6 places), 10/07 (6 places)

 Thursday 4pm onwards - 27/06 (3 places), 04/07 (3 places) and 11/07 (3 places )

Friday's 4:15pm onwards - 12/7 (3 places), 19/07 (3 places), 26/07 (3 places)

Saturday 29th 3 people only - (karl_102 to host)

Sunday 21/07 3 people only - time is flexible (Junior to host) 


Saturday 29th June - Qwerty, Scouser, Karl102, Liverbirdie
 Wednesday 3rd July - NWJocko, Podgster (poss), Junior
 Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102
 Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior , Birchy


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 28, 2013)

Good shooting Val - awful weather.
Put me down for Friday 26th July.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			LB, is there likely to be a new flatstick in the bag tomorrow?   Are going to the fitting with anything in mind?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, as I managed to get something sorted a very convoluted way - not like me at all.

Basically, yeah,I was going to get fitted at Preston. The pro said that his gear wasn't brilliant, mentioned Manchester GC, I said I won't pay Â£50 , right, he said like the Manchester pro is a Bro, I then got it for Â£40, they'll do the lesson/analysis/fitting, they'll give the spec/details to the preston pro, like yeah,he'll order it up, I'll use my Â£100 voucher at Preston. Sorted.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I doubt it, as I managed to get something sorted a very convoluted way - not like me at all.

Basically, yeah,I was going to get fitted at Preston. The pro said that his gear wasn't brilliant, mentioned Manchester GC, I said I won't pay Â£50 , right, he said like the Manchester pro is a Bro, I then got it for Â£40, they'll do the lesson/analysis/fitting, they'll give the spec/details to the preston pro, like yeah,he'll order it up, I'll use my Â£100 voucher at Preston. Sorted.






Click to expand...

Looks like Stu C's sister......


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like Stu C's sister......

Click to expand...

Quote of the year hahaha


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I doubt it, as I managed to get something sorted a very convoluted way - not like me at all.

Basically, yeah,I was going to get fitted at Preston. The pro said that his gear wasn't brilliant, mentioned Manchester GC, I said I won't pay Â£50 , right, he said like the Manchester pro is a Bro, I then got it for Â£40, they'll do the lesson/analysis/fitting, they'll give the spec/details to the preston pro, like yeah,he'll order it up, I'll use my Â£100 voucher at Preston. Sorted.






Click to expand...


Jobsaguddun!

Vicky is looking hot tonight!


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like Stu C's sister......

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
See you tomorrow chaps...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
See you tomorrow chaps...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Oooohhh my first OOM card, see you about 10.40 kidder.

have you read my secret e-mail, discuss it tomorrow. Shhhhhhhh


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like Stu C's sister......

Click to expand...

Haha good to see you've still been taking your sense of humour pills


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha good to see you've still been taking your sense of humour pills

Click to expand...

Yep, along with the Painkillers, Anti-inflammatories, Hayfever medication and Asthma inhaler...... There are currently monkeys in Africa who are passing round a petition to have them stop testing drugs on me!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha good to see you've still been taking your sense of humour pills

Click to expand...

Bring your h/cap certs to Hillside on Sunday, we'll need them for when we pick up the prizes. No cert, no prizes. What do certs mean..............

It's gonna be windy!!!!

I'll bell you tomorrow.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 29, 2013)

Come on then, spill the custard


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 29, 2013)

What a day! Glad I ordered the sunshine! Thoroughly enjoyable round, Dave took the honours with 35, me 32, Pete 27 and Ian 25... Really enjoyed the company... Catch you all soon!
Peter I will email you about your email! Enjoy the theatre!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			What a day! Glad I ordered the sunshine! Thoroughly enjoyable round, Dave took the honours with 35, me 32, Pete 27 and Ian 25... Really enjoyed the company... Catch you all soon!
Peter I will email you about your email! Enjoy the theatre!
		
Click to expand...

Ian hit some great shots but tired towards the end after only4 hours sleep.... 


Birchy sshould be worried..... 


We won't mention a certain 2 tee shots


----------



## Birchy (Jun 29, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			What a day! Glad I ordered the sunshine! Thoroughly enjoyable round, Dave took the honours with 35, me 32, Pete 27 and Ian 25... Really enjoyed the company... Catch you all soon!
Peter I will email you about your email! Enjoy the theatre!
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess matchplay is his game? :rofl:

What happened to Pete? Can remember him having less than 30 much ever!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2013)

My excuse is posted above


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 29, 2013)

What a day for a game of golf! I'm currently sporting a face the colour of a tomato.  Perfect conditions.

I thought the course was great, definately the kind of place I could play every week.  I was really impressed with the heathland look/feel of the holes on the higher level. The shaping and finish around the bunkers gave everything green side lots of definition.
The greenkeeper is definately doing a good job there.

Enjoyed the company as usual lads, Thanks a lot for the day Karl :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 29, 2013)

Good scoring Dave, Its a tricky course with some lovely holes. I preferred the look of the back 9, especially the long par 4's. I can't remember which hole it was, but the par 4 with the double brook and the raised green was a fantastic risk/reward hole (I laid up between the brooks). Also, the last par 3 would take some getting used to. It looks like a 4 iron to the back of the green, but I think a nice 7 would roll into a better position.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good scoring Dave, Its a tricky course with some lovely holes. I preferred the look of the back 9, especially the long par 4's. I can't remember which hole it was, but the par 4 with the double brook and the raised green was a fantastic risk/reward hole (I laid up between the brooks). Also, the last par 3 would take some getting used to. It looks like a 4 iron to the back of the green, but I think a nice 7 would roll into a better position.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Danny. I'm a little dissapointed with the 35 tbh, I only took 6 points from the last 5 holes.  I'm blaming the switch from Hob nobs to digestives, I knew it was a bad move.  The inevitable fatigue kicked in. 

Yep, the index 1 16th was a nice hole, I hit a great drive to within 4/5 yards of the first brook then fumbled my way to the green and was lucky to escape with bogey.

The par 5 down the side of the ship canal was very nice also. I said to Karl afterwards the course really wasn't what I expected. I knew it had a good reputation but I wasn't expecting a course with a heathland feel to it on those upper holes.  Like I said, I think the greenkeeper is doing a great job there :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Cheers Danny. I'm a little dissapointed with the 35 tbh, I only took 6 points from the last 5 holes.  I'm blaming the switch from Hob nobs to digestives, I knew it was a bad move.  The inevitable fatigue kicked in. 
:
		
Click to expand...

Im blaming not having any.... And didn't c u offer them
:temper:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Cheers Danny. I'm a little dissapointed with the 35 tbh, I only took 6 points from the last 5 holes.  I'm blaming the switch from Hob nobs to digestives, I knew it was a bad move.  The inevitable fatigue kicked in.
		
Click to expand...

You should have rung me... I'd have driven down an emergency pack immediately.... A round without the chocolate Hob Nobs is like a life without Single Malt...... Epically long and boring....


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Im blaming not having any.... And didn't c u offer them
:temper:
		
Click to expand...

Theres a reason I didn't offer them out mate,  they'd been sat in the side pocket of the bag for about 3 weeks and were a little moist and chewy to say the least 

You know I'm usually always generous with the Biscuits.    Im straight back on the Hob Nobs for Hillside tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Theres a reason I didn't offer them out mate,  they'd been sat in the side pocket of the bag for about 3 weeks and were a little moist and chewy to say the least 

You know I'm usually always generous with the Biscuits.    Im straight back on the Hob Nobs for Hillside tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I need to blame something.....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I need to blame something..... 

Click to expand...

No excuses today! It was a lovely day for golf


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2013)

Good shooting Dave, nice course. I commented to Karl on Thursday that I thought it was a tough finishing stretch of holes, 18 being a par 5 being the softest of the holes but still needing a good dig away to clear the 2 ditches.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Good shooting Dave, nice course. I commented to Karl on Thursday that I thought it was a tough finishing stretch of holes, 18 being a par 5 being the softest of the holes but still needing a good dig away to clear the 2 ditches.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val, Really enjoyed it up there today, just a great day for it.   :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Let me guess matchplay is his game? :rofl:

What happened to Pete? Can remember him having less than 30 much ever! 

Click to expand...

The putter was cold, after having an extended holiday in a gulag in Siberia, and been on the lash all last night on fosters ice!

I had 6 lipouts on the front 9 alone. A few more on the bank 9 and 2 stopped in the jaws. 

TBH I didn't hit it well tee to green, so fully got what I deserved. When I went in the trees, I mainly stayed in the trees. I'll have to master the "scouse" shot, I have a willing teacher in Ian.

Dave played well, but like me his putter was a bit cold, otherwise he would have had 40 points.

Thanks Karl, the course was pristine, a pity they don't use standard-size holes.

Scouser thanks for the Â£2. Evita was great, BTW, less of a drama queen that Scouser.:ears:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice score Dave, the 16th is a card killer in my opinion.


----------



## Junior (Jun 30, 2013)

Well played Dave, steady scoring that! Glad everyone enjoyed the course. Am looking fwd to Wednesday now, Am currently nursing a mother hangover at Munich airport so will see if im in any shape to put in my card !!


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 30, 2013)

Top course Andy! Really enjoyed it yesterday.

 I've just been severely beaten up by Hillside,  chewed up and spat out,  What a course though.  
Im burnt to a crisp, i feel like someone's got a blowtorch on my forehead.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 30, 2013)

Hopefully I can play something resembling golf on Wednesday.

Getting stuck into the beers after Hillside had my pants down today!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 30, 2013)

Really needs gets some cards in soon, handicap is eating itself 

Just back from captains weekend presentation after coming 3rd over the 2 days. Down to 16 now :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Really needs gets some cards in soon, handicap is eating itself 

Just back from captains weekend presentation after coming over the 2 days. Down to 16 now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think you'd better fill in the missing info Birchy, otherwise people may get the wrong idea.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you'd better fill in the missing info Birchy, otherwise people may get the wrong idea.

Click to expand...

That was close :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Hopefully I can play something resembling golf on Wednesday.

Getting stuck into the beers after Hillside had my pants down today!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it beat all of us up at times, Ian, although I'd put a claim in for criminal injuries if I was you.

Some BIG drives out there today by some of you guys. 300 yards measured out for one of Dave's and Stuey's. 318 for one of yours, and it was as straight as a die.

Same again next year? Glad to have had a game in with you now.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Top course Andy! Really enjoyed it yesterday.

 I've just been severely beaten up by Hillside,  chewed up and spat out,  What a course though.  
Im burnt to a crisp, i feel like someone's got a blowtorch on my forehead.
		
Click to expand...


Great day today Dave/Iain/Pedro shame the golf was mediocre, what s course that is.

If your thinking of playing hillside do it!


----------



## Junior (Jul 1, 2013)

****Updated List****

Podgster/ NWJ - traffic pending i'll be at the club from 4:30  on Wednesday !!

 Wednesday 3rd July - NWJocko, Podgster (poss), Junior
 Thursday 4th July - GJBike, Karl102
 Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior , Birchy 
Friday 26th July- Junior, Greg BWFC


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it beat all of us up at times, Ian, although I'd put a claim in for criminal injuries if I was you.

Some BIG drives out there today by some of you guys. 300 yards measured out for one of Dave's and Stuey's. 318 for one of yours, and it was as straight as a die.

Same again next year? Glad to have had a game in with you now.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers LB, thoroughly enjoyed going round with you boys yesterday.  Good to watch you're steady play on the back 9, sure there's a lesson in there for me somewhere!!  Glad my shocking golf didn't put you off too much aswell 

I will definitely be back to play it again, a great golf course.  Next time I'll try not to put my golf ball in all of the wrong places on pretty much every hole.....

Looking forward to Lymm on Wednesday to try and get back on an even keel


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers Dan.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked with the club and the Thursday in question is fine. I can sign on 3 others so we could make up a 4 ball if Dave (or anyone else) wants to join us. The only possible problem will be if a society books the afternoon between now and then, but its unlikely to happen at that time. So, its up to you 2, i'm free all day so if you want to make it around 16:30 - 17:00 tee off, that's good with me....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just checked with the club and the Thursday in question is fine. I can sign on 3 others so we could make up a 4 ball if Dave (or anyone else) wants to join us. The only possible problem will be if a society books the afternoon between now and then, but its unlikely to happen at that time. So, its up to you 2, i'm free all day so if you want to make it around 16:30 - 17:00 tee off, that's good with me....
		
Click to expand...

Knew id forgotten something! Reply to this 

Thats good for me mate, cheers. Hopefully Scouser is ok with it too.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 1, 2013)

Game on


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful... Will be good to play but not be involved in the match...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Beautiful... Will be good to play but not be involved in the match...
		
Click to expand...

Why is that?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Why is that?
		
Click to expand...

He wants to see you get systematically destroyed


----------



## Scouser (Jul 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			He wants to see you get systematically destroyed 

Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			He wants to see you get systematically destroyed 

Click to expand...

True....... Not really Ian, just that the enjoyment of the last match was inhibited by the fact that we were both more nervous than a purebred sheep at a Welsh festival...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			True....... Not really Ian, just that the enjoyment of the last match was inhibited by the fact that we were both more nervous than a purebred sheep at a Welsh festival...
		
Click to expand...

That was held on the edge of a cliff...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			True....... Not really Ian, just that the enjoyment of the last match was inhibited by the fact that we were both more nervous than a purebred sheep at a Welsh festival...
		
Click to expand...

Cant beat a bit of nervous tension


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2013)

Junior said:



			****Updated List****

Podgster/ NWJ - traffic pending i'll be at the club from 4:30  on Wednesday !!
		
Click to expand...

I'll likely get there for about 4 tomorrow Junior to miss any M6 issues.

Will be with some trepidation I get onto the first tee after Sunday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll likely get there for about 4 tomorrow Junior to miss any M6 issues.

Will be with some trepidation I get onto the first tee after Sunday 

Click to expand...

Forget about Hillside Ian. We could still tell there is some talent in there, even if it has the same straightjacket as my putting at the moment.

Remember the positive  - 318 yard drive on the 14th and a 4 with your second ball on that massive uphill par 5 17th.:thup:


----------



## vkurup (Jul 3, 2013)

Why is it called Lymm Flat Cap??


----------



## Scouser (Jul 3, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Why is it called Lymm Flat Cap??
		
Click to expand...

A few of us north west lot have got an order of merit comp going... It's known as the flat cap tour


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2013)

Will be interested to see tonights scores, ideal for scoring :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 3, 2013)

Birchy can you do anything on the 13/14?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy can you do anything on the 13/14?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think i can unfortunately. Its HID bday so we have "stuff" planned 

Will let you know if anything changes though.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I dont think i can unfortunately. Its HID bday so we have "stuff" planned 

Will let you know if anything changes though.
		
Click to expand...

At least the flat cap will fit your flat head haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Why is it called Lymm Flat Cap??
		
Click to expand...

Check this out:- 

OOM Blog http://gmgolfnorthwest.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Junior (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks to Iain and Steve for the game today....Great evening for golf and great company.  

Some good holes and some bad holes from all, I shot 33 pts, NWJ 31 and Podgster 28.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2013)

Junior said:



			Thanks to Iain and Steve for the game today....Great evening for golf and great company.  

Some good holes and some bad holes from all, I shot 33 pts, NWJ 31 and Podgster 28.
		
Click to expand...

Leaderboard updated :thup:

Good to see most players on the board with a score now


----------



## Scouser (Jul 3, 2013)

Is that 7/8th


----------



## jpenno (Jul 3, 2013)

I need to get some games sorted ASAP (and actually get some Â£ to liverbirdie) been far too busy in work ( the joys of being the boss and having to ensure deadlines are met when staff have holidays!) will try and sort dates when in the office on Friday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2013)

jpenno said:



			I need to get some games sorted ASAP (and actually get some Â£ to liverbirdie) been far too busy in work ( the joys of being the boss and having to ensure deadlines are met when staff have holidays!) will try and sort dates when in the office on Friday
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, set a target of 3 games in 4 weeks, and you should be ok. I'm doing the same, I may even do 2 in a week. I'm possibly doing BOL with Graham at 2.30 this Friday. I'll try and get Davyhulme in next week. 

Andy - Preston, I may be in touch in the next week or so, as once I've ordered my new putter from your pro, I can pick it up at the same time. That will just leave Ellesmere then.


----------



## Junior (Jul 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is that 7/8th
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, thats off 7/8ths,  I was telling Steve how they have named a tree after you following your round with danny


----------



## Scouser (Jul 3, 2013)

Junior said:



			Yes mate, thats off 7/8ths,  I was telling Steve how they have named a tree after you following your round with danny 

Click to expand...

Didn't do me any good the oother did it lol... Although I tried lol


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 3, 2013)

Junior said:



			Thanks to Iain and Steve for the game today....Great evening for golf and great company.  

Some good holes and some bad holes from all, I shot 33 pts, NWJ 31 and Podgster 28.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy and Steve. Great weather and I really enjoyed the course. At least goings weren't as bad as Sunday for me, a couple of sloppy holes let me down.

If I could putt at all competently I could have had a pretty good score this evening, 31 is probably as little as I could have got from it.

Thanks again gets, not many better ways to spend an evening.


----------



## Val (Jul 3, 2013)

Good shooting lads


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 3, 2013)

Andy, Ian, thanks for a fantastic evening.  Your scores could have both been in the 40s with a bit more luck on the putting side of things, i think at last count Andy had put 9 to within a foot.

I'm off for some more weetabix to build my boy arms!!!!


----------



## Junior (Jul 4, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers Andy and Steve. Great weather and I really enjoyed the course. At least goings weren't as bad as Sunday for me, a couple of sloppy holes let me down.

If I could putt at all competently I could have had a pretty good score this evening, 31 is probably as little as I could have got from it.

Thanks again gets, not many better ways to spend an evening.
		
Click to expand...

Your right mate, non of us dropped any putts and you could have hit 40 pts quite easily with the amount of birdies you were looking at.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy, would it be ok to Join you on Sunday 21st even though I've put my card in for Lymm?   I'll obviously step down if anyone who hasn't put their card in decides to play on that day.


----------



## Junior (Jul 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Andy, would it be ok to Join you on Sunday 21st even though I've put my card in for Lymm?   I'll obviously step down if anyone who hasn't put their card in decides to play on that day.
		
Click to expand...

Of course mate .


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Andy, would it be ok to Join you on Sunday 21st even though I've put my card in for Lymm?   I'll obviously step down if anyone who hasn't put their card in decides to play on that day.
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Of course mate .
		
Click to expand...

That's open Sunday if my calculations are correct?. I think we should arrange to finish our round just in time to retire to the clubhouse and watch the leaders coming home


----------



## Junior (Jul 4, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Andy, Ian, thanks for a fantastic evening.  Your scores could have both been in the 40s with a bit more luck on the putting side of things, i think at last count Andy had put 9 to within a foot.

I'm off for some more weetabix to build my boy arms!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome steve. Glad you enjoyed the course, tbh, Ive never seen it looking as good as it does right now.  I thought you played really well and your score didnt reflect how well you hit the ball. You have really improved and I reckon your h/cap will fall rapidly!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 4, 2013)

Junior said:



			Of course mate .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:

Really enjoyed the course last time and I just fancy another crack at it.


----------



## Junior (Jul 5, 2013)

**** Updated List***

tbc - GJBike, Karl102
 Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior , Birchy, Qwerty 
Friday 26th July- Junior, Greg BWFC 

Anyone else fance a game ,  please check out the dates in the opening post and let me know.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 6, 2013)

Graham can you make Monday mate? My phone is broke pal so won't get any messages...


----------



## peterlav (Jul 15, 2013)

Junior said:



			**** Updated List***

tbc - GJBike, Karl102
 Sunday 21st - PeterLav, Junior , Birchy, Qwerty 
Friday 26th July- Junior, Greg BWFC
		
Click to expand...

What time are we thinking of playing on Sunday?

Early as possible gets my vote, get home, park myself on the couch and watch the Open


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

peterlav said:



			What time are we thinking of playing on Sunday?

Early as possible gets my vote, get home, park myself on the couch and watch the Open 

Click to expand...

I can do whatever time suits everybody else so I will go with the flow :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry fellas I'm going to give Lymm a miss this Sunday. I've got an early spot in the invitation day at at Chorley so I can get back for the Open. It was previously full and I didn't think I'd get in. 
Hopefully get up there soon though for another Knock :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2013)

what time sunday?    makes sense for me to get up to lymm this week with the weather being nice! 


ill take your spot qwerty if you are playing at home :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ill take your spot qwerty if you are playing at home :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Gary :thup: Get it in while the weather is good.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			No problem Gary :thup: Get it in while the weather is good.
		
Click to expand...



yeah I think I will.  I was going to go to Bolton again with LB but may as well head to lymm.  perfect weather 


im hoping some of birchys form rubs off on me again .


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			yeah I think I will.  I was going to go to Bolton again with LB but may as well head to lymm.  perfect weather 


im hoping some of birchys form rubs off on me again . 

Click to expand...

I need to keep it going for another week nearly for that to happen mate


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont mind what time chaps....say 9am ????


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Junior said:



			I dont mind what time chaps....say 9am ????
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine by me mate :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2013)

how about 10?  


9 is really early to make my way up, have breakfast and get a litte warm up.


plus I have trouble sleeping when its an early start.  im usually still up climbing the walls after 2.


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont mind Gaz, 10 is fine wit me also.  Birchy, JPenno, 10 ok?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Junior said:



			I dont mind Gaz, 10 is fine wit me also.  Birchy, JPenno, 10 ok?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats good for me. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Junior said:



			I dont mind Gaz, 10 is fine wit me also.  Birchy, JPenno, 10 ok?
		
Click to expand...

Is Jpenno playing mate? Hes not listed above


----------



## gjbike (Jul 16, 2013)

Any places left for Sunday as no one is coming to old links on Sunday yet


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Is Jpenno playing mate? Hes not listed above 

Click to expand...

Sorry Birchy I meant PeterLav, my mistake !!!!  

Hi Graham
Sorry, but I can only sign 3 guests in at weekends and Birchy, GaryInDerry and PeterLav are playing.  Our kid has his daughter on Sundays but I'll speak to him and and post some more dates up !!


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah thats good for me. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Right 10am it is fella's !!


----------



## gjbike (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats fine mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Any places left for Sunday as no one is coming to old links on Sunday yet
		
Click to expand...

I'm in for BOL on Sunday Graham. Unless you fancy making it this Thursday around 6 or Friday around 5 ish?

If no-one else is game for BOL, can I bring a mate?


----------



## peterlav (Jul 16, 2013)

Junior said:



			Right 10am it is fella's !!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, tee off at 10, hopefully be home for the Leaders teeing off


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2013)

happy days     the sun should be starting to pick up as we tee off  !  good stuff


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 20, 2013)

what tees are we playing off tomorrow junior?


----------



## Junior (Jul 20, 2013)

Yellows Gaz. Whites only used for comps im afraid!  Course looked good today !! Firm and fast on the top 9 !!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 20, 2013)

cheers.  looking forward to it.   had a duke through the virtual tour.  seems like a tough course.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 21, 2013)

Really enjoyed Lymm today, cracking course and will deffo go back! Really loved it and the course looks a beast off the whites.

I played very scratchy today and couldnt get a good roll going for for longer than a few holes. Putted like an absolute chimp as well 

Only me and Peter put our cards in and i had 32 points and he had 26. He wasnt his usual razor sharp self, i think he is saving his good stuff for taking money off his mate Liverbirdie again


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2013)

good day out today.  I also couldn't get the putter working.   I didn't get up and down much either.


lymm is a beast of a course. even off the yellows.  as I said to andy, I think it could be the hardest on the OOM roster.


glad I didn't put my card in. it was nice to get a look around before doing so.  

nice to play with peterlav!  he can hit a drive. he managed to drive one of the greens into the wind. awesome :thup:


looking forward to getting back and putting a card in.


----------



## Junior (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the game today gents.  Really enjoyed the company and glad you all enjoyed the course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Really enjoyed Lymm today, cracking course and will deffo go back! Really loved it and the course looks a beast off the whites.

I played very scratchy today and couldnt get a good roll going for for longer than a few holes. Putted like an absolute chimp as well 

Only me and Peter put our cards in and i had 32 points and he had 26. He wasnt his usual razor sharp self, i think he is saving his good stuff for taking money off his mate Liverbirdie again 

Click to expand...

That's one gunslinger, I'm gonna take down soon.

Put me down for 29 points today at BOL, Birchy. I played ok, but messed up SI1 and 2 right after each other, getting only 1 point on the two of them.

They are playing the English boys and girls championships tomorrow, so the course was set up for them, I think. 

Thanks for the knock Graham, great company again.

I did the cardinal error on 18. I spoke about only have 1 3 putt on my card at BOL, which have very tricky greens. I played a wedge in to the par 5 18 to 15 foot - cue a 2nd 3 putt. 

Can the captains post up any available dates for the coming week, so people know some OOm card options,please.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			That's one gunslinger, I'm gonna take down soon.

Put me down for 29 points today at BOL, Birchy. I played ok, but messed up SI1 and 2 right after each other, getting only 1 point on the two of them.

They are playing the English boys and girls championships tomorrow, so the course was set up for them, I think. 

Thanks for the knock Graham, great company again.

I did the cardinal error on 18. I spoke about only have 1 3 putt on my card at BOL, which have very tricky greens. I played a wedge in to the par 5 18 to 15 foot - cue a 2nd 3 putt. 

Can the captains post up any available dates for the coming week, so people know some OOm card options,please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im just starting up a thread now chasing up all who have cards left to play and where etc.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			They are playing the English boys and girls championships tomorrow, so the course was set up for them, I think. 

:
		
Click to expand...


forward tees?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			forward tees?  

Click to expand...

Haha

There needs to be a wet myself smiley


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			forward tees?  

Click to expand...

Hey, some of them were out practising.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks to Andy, Scott and Gary for yesterday's round, great company, really nice course, have to think your way around it (maybe one of the reasons I only managed 26 points), definitely have to be in the correct position off the tee. One hole is 435 yards off the yellows, and anything on the left side of the fairway is blocked out by a large overhanging tree!


----------



## Junior (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all, me and GregBWFC are playing Lymm on Friday, teeing off around 1230/1300 if anyone else would like to join us.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 23, 2013)

Any chance you could make it later about 14:30


----------



## Junior (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi graham , thats fine for me and from speakung to greg on monday he was pretty flexible on the time also. I'll text greg and let him know.  I'll be there from 1400 mate. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers for that might be able to get there for 14:00 ish


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 25, 2013)

No probs, be there at 2


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

Guys, dont be rushing too much tomoz, the VP's have a comp and have the tee till 1415. We can go out after them.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck to the OOM competitors at Lymm today. :thup:

Lovely day for golf ahead.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Good luck to the OOM competitors at Lymm today. :thup:

Lovely day for golf ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Great golfing weather should be some good scores in today :swing:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 26, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Great golfing weather should be some good scores in today :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, here's hoping.
See you both shortly.:thup:


----------



## gjbike (Jul 26, 2013)

Stuck in traffic this side of the bridge se you shortly


----------



## gjbike (Jul 26, 2013)

Just back from Lymm thanks to Andy for hosting today had a great round of golf with Andy and Greg, that Greg hits a ball some distance 195 yards with a  6 iron and what about Andy 72 gross !!! bet he  wishes he put is card in today.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 26, 2013)

Great shooting Junior, are you available any afternoon this week for me to get a oom  card in?


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the game today gents!!!  GJBike had a v.impressive 37 and Greg a solid 32.  Great game, great company and great weather....perfect friday avo !!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 26, 2013)

gjbike said:



			what about Andy 72 gross !!! .
		
Click to expand...

Is that 1 over Andy?  You must be over the moon with that mate, Well played :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Great shooting Junior, are you available any afternoon this week for me to get a oom  card in?
		
Click to expand...

Alright mate, im gonna struggle this week fella, let me check with our kid and see if he can play.   Im pretty good for the week after though!!!


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Is that 1 over Andy?  You must be over the moon with that mate, Well played :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud !! Was worried as my form had been on a slippery slope!!!  Hopefully it will carry on for wallasey!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 27, 2013)

Just surfaced this morning so adding my thoughts to yesterday.
Thanks to Andy for hosting - wonderful course enjoyed it hugely and was impressed with the whole place.
And thanks to both Andy and Graham for the company and golf lesson - how to keep your ball in play for 18 holes.
Very impressive from you both.
Toughest course I've played on "the rota" so far.
Anyone who hasn't visited yet, you're in for a treat (but bring your straight game )

Thanks again Andy and I'd love to come and knock it round there again later in the year :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh aye and I must've looked a right tool reversing all the way back to the car park cos I didn't have the code to get out :rofl:


----------

